# D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook



## Morrus

*D&D 4E Player's Handbook*

Product information... View for more details


----------



## Henrix

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

One of the things that stuck out in this edition of the PHB was that it was very well written. The texts are inspiring and evocative. Look at things like the backgrounds and you'll find character ideas jumping out at you.The rules are short and compact, intuitive and very easy to use and tweak, while still making the characters fun to play.


----------



## Neuroglyph

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The new D&D Player’s Handbook is a truly remarkable RPG product, and a fine new addition to a very long lineage of Dungeons & Dragons editions. The layout and writing are superb, and the illustrations are breathtaking, making the whole book a fantastic tome to just sit and read through. The contents of the new D&D Player’s Handbook is incredibly detailed, well designed and executed, and many fans and gamers will likely enjoy the ease and diversity of character creation. Admittedly, there’s something oddly meta about an “official” D&D edition feeling a bit like an OSR game, but potentially there is something in this game system that any roleplayer can enjoy – and being able to access the rules online gives a gamer ample opportunity to try-it before they buy-it.


----------



## Patrick McGill

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Honestly, I’ve played the play test from the very beginning, so there weren't any surprises here. The book itself, as a product, however, meets the expectations that I have for table use, and that’s a good damn thing.

I have quibbles, to be sure. Better indexing of spells, some missing sub races and sub classes I’d like to have seen. Maybe some more complicated rules for weapons and armor. None of these stain the fact that this book, and the game itself, is great. It’s fun. It draws upon a venerable past, evokes imagery that sets the imagination to work. It feels like the summation of a lot of hard work, and it’s just a pretty book.


----------



## Mistwell

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I love this PHB so much.  It feels more like a TSR-era edition of D&D than a WOTC edition, with a renewed focus on story elements, mystery, discovery, and rulings instead of textbook-level rules.


----------



## JEB

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I've been a D&D player since the 2nd Edition days, but this Player's Handbook has quickly become my favorite. It really does seem to take the best bits from its predecessors (and competition) and combine them wonderfully. It's not 100% perfect, but it seems very near.


----------



## Waller

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Best PHB ever?  No, that goes to the 1E PHB.  But it's the best PHB in decades.  D&D is back on the map in a serious way!


----------



## Morrus

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

WotC scored a hole in one with this one. A great read, fantastic art, and a solid game.  This should be part of every gamer's collection.


----------



## bigdill23

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

So much about 5e is streamlined for easier gameplay. For example, advantage/disadvantage is a great tool for DM's to resolve previously difficult situations to decide. And, it seems as though wizards have been brought back down to earth and so overly advantageous compared to other classes, while the monk and warlock are finally worth playing. Great job, WOC!!


----------



## ashockney

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Everything I would have hoped for from an extensive playtest and worthy of the Dungeons and Dragons brand.  Bravo to Rodney, Mike, Greg, and team.


----------



## koga305

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The Player's Handbook for D&D 5E is exceptionally well-crafted and shows off the system wonderfully. It has nearly every character option you could want from a first product, a simple and balanced system that makes play a breeze, and some awesome new(ish) innovations like Backgrounds and Advantage/Disadvantage. The only flaws are that a few classes are a little underdeveloped (Ranger and Sorcerer stand out) and organization for spells could be implemented better - but the book's many virtues more than make up for those minor issues.


----------



## Weird Dave

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Are you a gamer? Did you get introduced to roleplaying games through some past incarnation of Dungeons & Dragons? Do you have fond memories of playing D&D with your family and/or friends? If you answered yes to any of these questions, the new Players Handbook for D&D 5th Edition might just be your re-introduction to that fantastic world of adventure and exploration. Beautiful to behold, easy to learn, quick to play, this book contains everything you need to play in a realm of your imagination without bogging it down in miniatures, grids, or too many charts. Get it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Alphastream

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

For all that the various beta playtest packages gave us reason to worry, the final 5E PH pulled everything together and smoothed out nearly all the rough edges. The book is gorgeous and incredibly well written. The rules are elegant, speak to the past, but also incorporate much of what was learned in 3E and 4E. This is a fantastic book on all counts.


----------



## Nojo509

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Lots of fun classes with a really nice rule system. There's a return to story telling, rather than simulation that I like. I just wish they went further in that direction.


----------



## SpaceOtter

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Streamlined, intuitive, but with plenty of character options, this is the best PHB released since 2e. Add in gorgeous art and little errata, it is a truly solid development. Map and minis play are back where they belong: an option, not an assumption or requirement.


----------



## grafikchaos

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This book is all of the best of the past editions of D&D put into a very well-written, gorgeous book. I fell completely out of role playing shortly after 3rd edition came out, and tried to get back in with 4th, but the game changed so much from what I knew and loved, that I just didn't bother. But then, the playtest hit, and for free, I thought I'd give it another shot. After a couple iterations of the playtest, and knowing that the best of what was presented was going to make the final game, I knew I had to come back. This is D&D how it's meant to be played. Just enough rules and mechanics to keep things interesting, but nowhere near what could have been done. This edition totally sparks my imagination, makes me want to DM, want to play, and just want to game. I love, love, love this new edition. If you're new, give the basic rules a shot for free. If you want more, then go and buy this book, period.


----------



## Dice4Hire

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

A great book.


----------



## Hand of Evil

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Okay, it was about time D&D got back on track and this version of the PHB does do that, bringing back that old feeling. Add to that, great layout and presentation the book is beautiful, there is some great art in the book but also a couple of bad ones.  Would have like to see some of the charts repeated in the back of the book for easy reference.


----------



## Wolfskin

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

As someone who started gaming with AD&D 2e, the 5e PHB is my favorite D&D corebook since the 1995 edition. To me, 5e is a rather streamlined successor of AD&D that, while learning a lot from the two past editions, stays true to 2e in simplicity and feel.


----------



## Nebulous

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Overdone in the art department at the expense of some more rules, but otherwise this is a strong addition to the D&D line and a sure return to the game we all loved that took a misstep in the recent past.


----------



## chibi graz'zt

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Ive played 1e & 2e. Both of these editions encapsulated what D&D is for me. While I loved these 2 editions there was always room for improvement. I was not a big fan of THACO for one. I did not love the art and layout of these 2 books. But what I loved was the creativity, the emphasis on story and on role playing (vs. roll playing). The DM had control of her world, not the players. The players were the heroes, not the NPCs. Well, fast forward 10 years and I played 4e, which was an utter and total disappointment. Gone were all the things I loved about D&D. In fact, I decided to give 4e a real college try. I played  for about half a year with a great group of guys whom Ive known for better part of my life, and for the first time I walked away from D&D. Fast forward 4 years and here we are. I played this game at demos around FLGS and cons and I was blown away! In short, because others are providing more concise reviews, I loved many elements of 5e. I did not have to play a tactical miniatures game anymore, in fact, I did not need mini's and battlematts (although these are great tools and I still use them). I did not need endless supplements with byzantine character options to play (and which costs $$$). I did not need to sacrifice role playing for roll playing. And most importantly, emphasis was not on combat, but on adventuring and stories. The DM now has control of her game, not the players. And that, in short is what D&D should be and what 5e has delivered.


----------



## synthapse

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Simply the best PHB ever.


----------



## talien

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This new system relies heavily on the ability saving throws and advantage/disadvantage, a combination that can cover just about every situation. For those of us accustomed to enjoying the dance of checking which rule will give you enough bonuses to succeed, this edition will likely throw you off-balance -- D&D is no longer exclusively the domain of the tactical. I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Mercurius

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

What more could you want from the Player's Handbook? Wizards of the Coast hit a home run, with good to great art, strong layout, and excellent content overall. A small but important point: the font size is perfect, finding a middle ground between the dense-but-difficult-to-read 3E books and the easy-to-read-but-white-filled 4E books.


----------



## Jester David

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

After all the playtests and the Basic document there are few surprises in the book. We’ve seen most of the content and a lot of the rules. There’s just more content.The PHB is almost a splatbook for D&D Basic.This makes the value of the PHB problematic. There is a lot of content, but you can play for years with just Basic D&D. All the customization and rules modules look to be coming later in the DMG. If none of the classes and races interest you, there’s very little else this book has to offer. But, really, if you’re even thinking about buying the PHB you likely want the included options.While there are some gaps and absences, I imagine there will be a flood of fan content in the next few weeks. There are already a few backgrounds out there, including my tongue-in-cheek harlot background.I would recommend buying some stick-on tabs for the chapters. Those are a must for navigating the book.That’s it for the Player’s Handbook. I’ll have to do a review of Basic D&D looking at the nuances of the rule system itself, likely after I see more monsters and, hopefully, take the game out for a longer spin.


----------



## Quartz

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This is a top quality product. The print quality is top-notch. There are issues: the game does not appear to be designed for multi-classing, the book needs better indices, and there are niggles in the magic, particularly with polymorphing / shapechanging, but those all really only pull it down to 4.95 stars.


----------



## Emirikol

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Really my only gripe about this edition is the artwork (ok, and that magic is extraordinarily powerful and that there is a lack of non-spell-crutch character classes)...other than that good..yes, good


----------



## Goemoe

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I am in love with it. Might not be the best skill system, but everything else is nothing but great. Excellent!


----------



## Psikerlord#

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The best version of DnD to date for me, having played 2e, 3e and 4e. Superb art, races, classes, game mechanics in general. Plays a lot faster than 4e. I dont really like passive perception (but likely more on that in DMG in Dec) and Inspiration (which is easily ignored).


----------



## mr_outsidevoice

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The soul of D&D, which was lost in 4E, is back in a nice streamlined system


----------



## ThundermawHellkite

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This  great for begginners and experienced players alike. Great art, great fluff and the stream-lined rules become second nature quickly. Just wish they had more fluff for each class and race (yes, even more fluff for classes), at least one more sorcerer option and a real prestige class-like feature for clerics, domains are good and all, but I hope they add concepts above and beyond divine domains in the future. Other than that, great book, all the classic classes and races, with a few newer to spice it up.


----------



## Elderbrain

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This one is a keeper. All your favorite races (and a few newer ones) return in updated for along with twelve classes with a nice selection of options. Easy to understand and implement rules make this edition the easiest to play (and teach!) and a ton of fun. Mostly great art, good tools for role playing (I.e. ideals, flaws, backgrounds for characters, etc.) make this a true roll playing game, not just a "roll-playing" game. Also, looks like very little errata to deal with (a personal pet peeve).


----------



## was

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

It does a good job of bringing players back to the game with a well-designed rule set.  Players of every edition can find something to like in this one.


----------



## machineelf

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

It's like they read my mind about what I wanted. Back to old-school feel and flavor, but with smart, intuitive rules.


----------



## dd.stevenson

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Wotc's other two editions were very much hampered by the squeaky wheel effect, which resulted in undue attention being paid to a small number of problems at the expense of the product's overall appeal. I'm very pleased to see wotc finally move past that, and if the quality of this product is any indicator then we've got a lot to look forward to over 5E's lifespan.


----------



## Mr0wlington

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I'm enjoying the heck out of 5th edition D&D, and the Players Handbook is a big part of that.  It's well written, with just the right amount of ambiguity to allow a player full reign on their creations.  EXCELLENT art production value.


----------



## damnbul

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This PHB is artistic. A must purchase to anyone wanting to play 5th. As a player This book is essential to creating a character. This book is useful to both players and DM's.


----------



## GrahamWills

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

What can I say that hasn't been said? If you like D&D, and don't want to try anything innovative, this is the latest incarnation of the standard system. Not much new or exciting, but definitely better than the 3e based version that it replaces (neatly skipping past 4e).


----------



## Khaalis

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Firstly, let me say that I think the edition is well done and may just be able to bridge most editions. The writing is solid and pretty consistent. However, my beef is with the actual production quality of the book. I haven't had ANY game book by any publisher (and I own far more ROG books than I ever care to count) that was so poorly produced since the AD&D Unearthed Arcana. I've already gone through 2 PHBs from 2 different vendors (so I know it wasn't a production lot issue) that have fallen apart at the binding. The first 100 pages or so have come out of the books with only minimal use.  WotC Customer Service on this topic is yet to be fully reviewed, as they require you to ship them the book and your receipt before they will acknowledge whether or not they'll replace the book. I just ordered my 3rd book. Once it arrives, I'll mail back the other 2 and see what WotC does about it.


----------



## Lord Vangarel

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The fifth edition of the Player's Handbook offers a huge variety of options for players whilst managing to keep the core rules system fairly simple and out of the way. Each chapter you would expect is present and although there are minor niggles, spells I'm looking at you, overall fifth edition looks to be shaping up to be a great edition of the game.


----------



## ccooke

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Streamlined rules. _Better_ rules. More flexible, more support for roleplaying and better use of option space than ever before. Diversity of art and content should set a new standard to be beaten.


----------



## gnarm gimblegear

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This edition of Dungeons & Dragons brought me back into the fold after a 25+ year absence. It is more compelling than any edition since 1st edition AD&D.


----------



## ranger69

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The latest evolution of D&D is almost right.There is so much to like, the backgrounds, advantage/disadvantage, the spell system, and most importantly the flexibility and the way that the DM's are encouraged to make decisions.And yet....It's difficult to say what is wrong, but it's not a full five.  It's not because of complaints on the forums.  Whatever edition of D&D is being played would be faulty for some people.The artwork is mainly very good.The rules themselves are probably the easiest for new players to get into.  When I have played it I have really enjoyed it.


----------



## DWChancellor

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The D&D 5E PHB is a beautiful, readable, and usable book.  As an experienced D&D player I am happy with it, though I feel it could have been organized a bit better for quick reference.  For a new player, I'm a bit worried that it would take a very long time to actually learn how to play the game as written.  Bits and pieces of rules are spread all over the book while character creation could have used a few more overview tables to lay things out.  I'd happily buy another book of this quality, but hope that future volumes present themselves to new players a bit better.


----------



## smiteworks

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Each of the characters are interesting and unique enough for varied play styles. This really brings back a faster playing game experience that is deadly and interesting for characters.


----------



## Agamon

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The book is very well laid out, the art is fantastic, and the game itself is fun to play.


----------



## Blackwarder

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This is the best PHB ever, might be because this is the best version of D&D yet IMO.5e PHB is the most comprehensive PHB yet, enough to last a gaming group for years before they start looking for new splat books. 10 stars.For a review in Hebrew head over here: http://www.pundak.co.il/reviews/roleplaying-games/619-player-handbook-dungeons-dragons-5


----------



## bragarfull

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The actual content and version is great, just a widespread issue of binding problems have been reported. The solution I found was to buy a second copy and have a local printer coil bind it. Much better for actual game play use anyway.


----------



## TrippyHippy

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

It’s difficult to be a cynic when a game book gets so much right. I still have issues with a few aspects of the rules - as I have with all editions - but the gameplay is so smooth and the archetypal Classes are so well realised that it really doesn’t matter. I don’t regard this as the best set of fantasy rules around (that would be RuneQuest), but I do regard it as the standard that will satisfy the most gamers around. I like the breezy tone of the writing and the full colour presentation is easy on the eye - but so long as they keep supporting the game and allowing the fan base to grow naturally (by word of mouth, rather than marketing plans), it’ll enjoy a long, happy life. In short, this is the return of a Classic!


----------



## guachi

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

My PHB is starting to fall apart. I am giving the book a 4/5 as Wizard's is replacing mine but I still have to go through the hassle of replacing it. Also, the spell list is alphabetical rather than by spell level. That's 83 of the book's 320 pages. The art is good but not outstanding. Too much of the art should have been left on the cutting room floor. My final complaint is the natural language gets in the way of figuring out what the rules actually say sometimes.Other than that, the book is outstanding. Fun classes. Simple mechanisms. Eventually, you won't ever have to open your book again.


----------



## Pensquiggle

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I've played every incarnation of D&D, especially 1st and 2nd edition. I thought nothing would get me to part with my hard earned cash on any 'new' D&D product, especially with Free Basic Rules Online, but I was wrong. The 5e Player's Handbook is an excellent accessory and I am so glad I purchased it. The free rules are great but you know you secretly want more and so do WotC. It has everything you need to start playing one of many iconic races and classes - you can be any of 8 races, 12 classes and 9 alignments! It is all about what you can do, not what you cannot, and the Inspiration reward for roleplaying your character's background is a very welcome addition.To be fair, for its price, the PHB is good value for money and it has brought me back to the fold. Would I like more - more Feats, more Weapons, more Spells? Heck yes but I don't need them and if I did there is enough basic information here to lead you in the right direction. I am sure the value of this book, along with 5e in general, will only be realised when the Dungeon Master's Guide is released.


----------



## cormanthor

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

It's not a perfect product, but it is far and above the best gaming core rule book I've ever seen. The ruleset is simple, yet powerful and intuitive. It seems pretty extensible. I can easily imagine re-running all of my old 2nd edition adventures pretty much as written and handle any differences literally on the fly.


----------



## Krypter

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

An excellent new edition that melds the best ideas from 1st, 3rd and 4th editions of D&D into a masterpiece. Full of fun concepts for characters, some new and forgotten spells and superb illustrations throughout. The focus on roleplaying and background hooks bring forth that feeling of wonder, and the mechanics are simple and generally concise enough to quickly run combats and deep acting both. I love the excision of battle-mat tactics from the game (they are optional in the DMG) as 4E always seemed too much like a miniatures wargame to me, but some people may have trouble adjusting to Theatre of the Mind play. Overall and excellent book and a worthy continuation of the classic D&D game.


----------



## DM Howard

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I would rate the 5th Edition Player's Handbook at a 4/5.  The reason it did not receive a top score from me is because it does not do a very good job of showing a new entrant into the hobby how to play.  It is very much setup to cater to the RPG customers that were already going to buy it.  One might argue that teaching and explaining the game is what the new starter set is for, but I don't believe it does a very good job in that regard either.  The art is fantastic as it always is, but I miss the charm of 2nd and 3rd edition art, and I can't quite put my finger on what they have that the current art doesn't.  It's an awesome book and is a great addition to my ever growing RPG collection, but I am not inspired to DM 5th edition like I am to GM, say, Hackmaster 5th Edition and Shadowrun 5th Edition.


----------



## aramis erak

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The organizational issues (namely, lack of multiple spell indices) really are the major problem in play. The actual spell list is purely alphabetical, and the spells by class lacks page references. The character art also is inconsistent; the halfling is horrid. Several class features are worded poorly; this leads to confusion. Several more are worded in ways that are plenty explicit, but alien to prior edition players. Probably the best D&D rulebook since Cyclopedia came out.


----------



## Grimstaff

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

D&D is back! It doesn't take long, flipping through this book, to realize that D&D "feeling" is back. Kudos to WotC for bringing back the magic of our favorite hobby. If only there were time to play all the class/race/background combos the book offers...


----------



## mmtbb

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

It seems like 5e would just come and go and no one would jump on board.  I was so impressed with the PHB that I switched from C&C back to D&D.


----------



## bjmorga

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I entered the world of D&D in 2010 with 4th Edition. I have now since played every edition available, but I mainly stuck with 4th. While I enjoyed that game, it didn't have the feel of what I thought D&D was supposed to be about. Fifth Edition meets those expectations and then exceeds them. I think that was partially the point of this edition: it feels like D&D. Everything from character design, backgrounds, and races breathes life into fantasy roleplaying. I love the fact that you can create a character and be ready to play within minutes. This is a wonderful gaming experience that condenses many of the best aspects from several editions of the game. There's something to love for everyone in this edition.


----------



## Rhenny

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I love the variety and flavor in the 5e Player's Handbook.   The entire system is intuitive and easy to run, and the book makes it easy and fun to read as well.I'm having more fun with D&D now than I've had in years.


----------



## ockhamtherazor

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Though there are some ideas I dislike about this PHB, like concentration and too much "ask your DM", I still agree this is an amazing game.


----------



## Gromund Felsbreaker

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This edition is mind blowing. It's amazing how they managed to compromise between lovers and haters of previous edition without screwing everything up. They invested resources and energy for playtesting and balance to come to this, and THIS, gentlemen, is the fine masterpiece of RPG.Your adventurer path is full of important choices which will determine who you are deeply. For example, we all are now used to backgrounds, but we should realise how this new rule is shapeshifting the way to conceive our character. It really drives the player to expand his perception of his character in terms of past life. And what about the classes, with those new sparkling privileges? Barbarians are now encouraged to throw themselves unarmored inside the battle, Thieves are the masters of cunning and Clerics are no more just healers of Pelor.A personal appreciation goes to the liason with the Realms, fully integrated (not so deeply, though) in this edition.


----------



## Zeitgeist

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I enthusiastically rate this a perfect 5 stars.  I signed up for the playlets, but never got a chance to really participate in it due to lack of time.  I tentatively bought the book, thinking I would just resell it if I did not like it.  Then I got one in my hands a week before it would ship to me.  Let's just say I ended up reading almost all of it in the shop.  My goodness this is a beautiful book, the art is stunning and frankly, I do not think I have seen as pretty a RPG book.  It is also sturdy and really bound well.  The color just pops of the page.  My book arrived and I have yet to put it down.  The writing and editing of this book is also extremely well done.  It is not wordy and verbose, but succinctly says what it needs to and moves on.  Very well organized and the book just flows.  The rules are simple (thank goodness!, exactly what I was looking for), makes sense and not overwhelming.  The focus on story telling is exactly what I miss in RPGs.  The book is a standalone, but honestly, it would be terribly incomplete and players will want to invest in the Monster Manual and no doubt the Dungeon Master's guide.  The playability is great and in a couple of minutes my kids and I were up and running, expanding nicely with the Starter Set we played a couple of days earlier.  My kids love it and honestly I am going to have to get them their copies of the books, this one is just to beautiful to have my kids rough handling on it.  LOL.


----------



## Scottius

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Back with a new edition the Player's Handbook for Dungeons & Dragons 5.0 in this reviewers opinion is the finest PHB to come out since Wizards of the Coast took over the line from TSR. From a materials standpoint the sturdy hardcover easily sits open on it's own from any page I've tried it with and the paper likewise feels very high quality. Overall the art is very attractive as is the layout and design. Delving into the system I found it lighter than the last several editions (particularly the cumbersome 4th Ed) in a good way. This is the first edition since the days of 2nd Edition that I can see ditching the battlemat and minis for. I definitely recommend the PHB as a worthy addition to any gaming library.


----------



## Nilbog

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

An excellent book on so many levels.  Well presented with great artwork.  Its written in such a way that draws you into the world of DnD and brings out a creative spark.  The rules are concise and play even better than they read.  The classes are well balanced without being cookie cutter.The downsides? a few minor quibbles.  Spell indexing is poor, some rules are ambiguous, relying on DM ruling which maybe be tricky for new players/groups.  And the Halfling art....dear god spare from seeing that picture ever again!!Overall, a great product showcasing a system that should appeal to gamers of all stripes new or old!


----------



## Umbrathys

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Ok, Wizards has hooked me.  I left RPGs after 3.5 (having played D&D since 1978).  This book has fired the imagination and drug me back in   Thanks a lot...  Now I get to spend money again...Overall, the book is a fabulous combination of old-school feel and new ideas.  The combination makes for an invigorated edition that I think will become an amazing entry into the history of D&D.My only quibbles are the Beastmaster (I foresee an errata), the placement of certain items within the book (skills, tools, etc.), and some of the art (trying to be non-offensive is fine, but some of the art is just odd.  The Teiflings tail root would be bigger than her hips...).  These aside, I plan to buy all the 5E I can find, so Wizards should start feeding my frenzy


----------



## Bugleyman

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Dungeons and Dragons comes surging back looking much more like the game I've always wanted.

Pros: 

This is D20 boiled down to the essentials with a smattering of the best rules from prior editions.
It runs fast and doesn't introduce too much "processing overhead," letting the DM keep the focus on the story.
Concentration reins in both complexity and caster power.Raises the bar on art (most of it, anyway; see Cons) and graphic design.
Lightly armored, dex-focused melee is finally a viable option from the start.
Plenty of race and class variety right out of the gate. All the important bases are covered. *cough* gnomes *cough*
Cons: 

The halfling art. It's just not good in a creepy, giant-head sort of way.
Price. $50 is a bit steep. The PHB should be subsidized a bit to lower barriers to entry. In my opinion, $40 would have been ideal. At the very least, $50 should have included a nice, saddle-stitched binding.
Zero PDF/eBook availability (at least at the time of this writing) is a MAJOR disappointment.
*(****-)*


----------



## Lycanthropos

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I learned to role play back in the 80's with 1eD&D. I loved to play in Birthright Campaign Setting in AD&D I start GMing to my little sister and his friends using 3e D&D, specially when 3.5 came. I was surprised when 4e D&D was born. Was it necessary? Was it at least convenient? Was it really a RPG? Or was it a computer game on pen and paper. I moved to Pathfinder. I have enjoyed a lot the great creations of Paizo. My little sister and friends grew old and started their professional careers and we still play.  And D&D 5e arrived. I'm in love. I must confess. I was looking for an easy RPG to start playing with my kid and nieces.  D&D 5e has the flavour of AD&D, the easyness of the 1eD&D, but the multiple options of the 3eD&D. Oh, it has something also from the 4eD&D. But it doesn't hurt.  The 5e PHB is your game if you are looking for an easy, fluid and familiar RPG.


----------



## Arthalion

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

It is hard for me to truly like any edition since 3.5, but that said...5th edition is certainly better than 4th.  When 4th first came out I was excited to know there was something new coming to D~D.  Sadly, i was seriously disappointed by the way things had been changed, and especially where the skills and attacks had changed as far as advancement, and the amount of versatility.  That said, 5th edition is better than 4th, and I have some hope for D~D again - which I have been playing since 2nd edition...for 24 years.  I am still struggling with the way the skills and attacks are done.  There just isn't that same advancement possible, but I am still exploring and seeing how well it works for my new players...who are enjoying it thus far.


----------



## Critical Hits

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

It doesn’t push a lot of boundaries, and there’s still plenty to learn and cross-pollinate with other game systems to make your best game. Regardless, it is a game that I would am excited to play and run a campaign as soon as possible. And for that alone, I recommend it.


----------



## The Mary Sue

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The great news is that the newly released 5th edition of the Player’s Handbook (or NEXT, as it was known in testing) has made huge strides in simplifying not only character creation but also gameplay. If you’ve wanted to play D&D but were too nervous or confused, now is the perfect time to try it.


----------



## The Escapist

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Faster, sleeker, and more fun. This is D&D-style fantasy play at its best. Ignore this game to your own detriment. You can't say that the new D&D is the best fantasy game on the market, but you can't find many games better than this.


----------



## Ajarn

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Great art, well laid out, and a good system to boot.


----------



## Loki-lie-Smith

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The new Player's Handbook have everything players need to create characters for D&D 5e. It also includes a comprehensive list of weapons, armor and equipment, magical spells and the rules of play. Speaking of the rules, they are perhaps one of the most elegant iterations of D&D to date.


----------



## Thunderfoot

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The rules are tight, the artwork awesome and the options plentiful.  This is about as close to perfect as I think I have ever seen in D&D.


----------



## io9

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

There's no such thing as a perfect fantasy role-playing game. Everyone has different tastes, different play styles, and different nostalgia that makes them love a game for different reasons. But this Player's Handbook lays out an adaptable, easy to learn game that carries with it much of the flavor and history of 40-odd years of Dungeons & Dragons. My gaming group seems thoroughly won over by our initial sessions, and I'm personally excited about D&D like I haven't been for quite a while.


----------



## Azzibeel

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Cracking this book open for the first time made my Geek Soul giddy.  I was warped back to Junior High when i opened up my AD&D First Quest box set.  It is a new beggining of many amazing adventures.  The magic is in this book.


----------



## Yaztromo

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Sara' che sono cresciuto con BECMI, sara' che crescendo ho chiesto ai giochi di essere sempre piu' veloci da preparare e da giocare, lasciandomi il divertimento e qualche spazio alla fantasia, senza annoiarmi con regolamenti tediosissimi e tabelle, ma tutta la produzione di AD&D e delle versioni successive di D&D (incluso Pathfinder) mi hanno spinto con sempre maggior convinzione ad affidarmi ad altri regolamenti, se volevo divertirmi senza per forza perdere un monte di orre per preparare le partite, lanciare un milione di dadi (robe da tunnel carpale fulminante), fare un sacco di calcoli, consultare un sacco di tabelle.... e dover impiegare una sessione di gioco solamente per creare il tuo personaggio (che magari morira' dopo tre minuti di avventura).Beh, devo dire che questa versione del gioco e' un (mezzo) passo indietro in quella che (per me) e' la giusta direzione, ma c'e' ancora parecchia strada da fare... questo e' un altro tomo bello pesante e ancora troppo, troppo complicato: prima di cominciare a giocare ci vogliono ORE per mettere assieme un personaggio...


----------



## jadrax

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

A stripped down simple version of D&D, which then adds extra levels of character generation in the form of Backgrounds allowing you to finally play almost any character concept you want.


----------



## Bergie

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This book is a MASSIVE improvement from 4th Edition, which was basically "how to play a half-assed version of World of Warcraft as a tabletop game."  While not as mind-bogglingly mechanically deep as 3.5, it allows far more mechanics than 4th and more. . . GM creativity than a more restrictive system like the 3.x games.  Only critique is that it is too expensive, which is due largely to the art and good production quality, but also to the Wizards of the Coast logo and D&D brand.  After all, why keep prices low when people are going to buy it anyway?


----------



## Tush Hog

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I've played every edition of D&D over the last 30+ years. This is the best version yet. This PHB is superb. The art and layout are top notch. The content is A+ as well. Long live D&D!


----------



## Gilwen

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Streamlined, flexible, awesome. Don't have time to fiddle with all of the options and bonus stacking in 3e or Pathfinder? Then DnD 5e gives you fast and streamlined without sacrificing an ounce of excitement!


----------



## BrockBallingdark

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This book got me back into the original D&D again.  The art is incredible, no cheap art or cartoony, it made me marvel again at my favorite hobby of all time.  The layout for classes and races are very easy to read.  Sections are easy to find for combat and using ability scores.  The Backgrounds and spells are my favorite part of the PHB, again refreshing new thing with Backgrounds, giving new players a personality and something to work with at the start of the game.  Advantage and Disadvantage bring a great element to the game!  The best part of the PHB 5E was not seeing all the heavy modifiers that Pathfinder or previous editions had, the game is now way simpler to run, even at high levels.   Proficiencies rock, so there aren't pages and pages of skills and they made Feats very important by shortening the Feat bloating from Pathfinder and 3.5.There were some complaints about how the Spells were listed, at first it bugged me but now I'm use to it.  Love this book!


----------



## Ezequielramone

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

excellent approach, very Simple and fast to pay.


----------



## maimonidesvii

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I find that the 5e is the perfect blend of 2e's deadliness and quick combats, 3.x's playstyle and ruleset, and 4e's character creation options and ease of running the game. The PHB sets the stage for this style perfectly, and between the wonderful art, the simplified rules, and the incredibly interesting character options, this is the best character book for any game I own.


----------



## doswelk

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Improvement over 4e


----------



## Oakfist

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Great intro into 5e!


----------



## EthanSental

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Having not played 4e and playing pathfinder the past 6 years, I didn't initially pick up anything 5e related. After reading some impressive reviews I decided to pick it up I'm glad I did.  This edition recaptures the feel,of the D&D game I played when I first started back in 1986 or so.  Haven't been able to put it down, much like when I was a kid cramming all the D&D books I could find back then.


----------



## Fildrigar

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I am loving the heck out of this edition of D&D. I've got one campaign going right now, and am about to start up a second one AT THE SAME TIME. I've never thought about doing something like that before. Combats don't take hours and hours to complete. And the production values. I just love this book so hard right now.


----------



## alfarobl

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Very good quality information and reference for any 5e player. Index is really helpful... only down side would be having better Spell reference, it is hard to find sometimes spells by ritual or school, etc.. here limitation is the book itself as it takes space. Wish there was an Electronic tool to help with Spell casters... but that is not an issue of this book. Like a lot the new art. System is easy to learn and takes about 15 minutes to create a new character. If you are a player this is all you need to play 5e.


----------



## marroon69

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I find that E5 seems to get all the "new and shiny" press, every one praises for simply approach and getting back to old school feel. I am a D&D fan from way back, I have played every edition and I find this one to be so so. They got rid of the video game feel of 4E but it still feels like it is lacking...it still feels dumbed down and simplified where it was not needed. Do not get me wrong simpler is better, fast play will always win over heavy rules but some times rules have a reason. We have been playing for a few months now and it still seems to me to feel very much like E4 with some new paint and I do not see the old school everyone is raving about.I have no issue with book quality, top notch. Editing, top notch. Most of the art is awesome....except for the halflings this look terrible.


----------



## Erechel

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

For a man that never grew upon the 3rd and 4th editions of this game (although I don't hate all of them), I must say that it was a surprise such a book, that captures some of the better initiatives from prior editions avoiding all the cheese. I think overall that this game will be less how to craft a broken build and exploit obscure rules (although clearly there is a place for clasic munchkins) and more about roleplaying a character, were wit and intelligence, creativity and fidelity to a character no to a defined "place on a party", are actually rewarded and encouraged by the rules.  This game is a solid argument, not to attack -not edition wars, please, every game has his own merits and flaws-, but to show, the people that think that a heavy focus on one aspect -name them broken builds, rules, fixed positions, heavy and slow combat, or obscurity- doesn't matter for the roleplay, that it isn't actually true. A well balanced game between relatively simple but enough complex and diverse rules, appliable to most situations, and a lot of flavor, roleplaying advices. The best of every prior D&D plus his own merits.


----------



## erpersflt

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Nothing will be perfect but, managed to get me interested in playing again. A step in the right direction.


----------



## ForgedAnvil

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Recommended to try it out if you haven't yet. For me, it is the best edition so far. A lot of fun and enjoyable to play.


----------



## delericho

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I really like 5e: Basic is great, I like the way the game plays, and I think Phandelver may be the best D&D adventure WotC have ever published. And the truth is that if you're going to play the edition to any extent, you'll probably want the PHB - it's a worthwhile expansion to the options in Basic, and for an edition you're actually playing the PHB is always fantastic value for money.

And yet... somehow, this PHB just leaves me cold.

I think it's a combination of two things. The first is simply one of style: by this point I know what a Fighter is, I know what hit points are, and I therefore just don't need lots of text explaining these things. I'd be much happier with a simple reference book giving the rules, with maybe 100 pages less flavour text around it. Plus, I'm less than keen on the constant references to the Forgotten Realms that are dotted around the text (other settings are mentioned, but far less often). Of course, those are just matters of style, and I can certainly appreciate why they were done this way and not the other!

Of more concern, though, is that this PHB just feels _limited_, in a way that even Basic did not. I think this is more to do with the PHB's place in the overall product lineup. With each previous edition (since 2nd, when I came in), the PHB has been the first book of many, and it has been clear that supplements of various types were coming. Thus, if the PHB only included 8 classes and a few powers for each, that was fine - the splatbooks would quickly fill the void. But when reading _this_ PHB I was constantly struck by game structures that seemed tailor-made for expansion (notably the subraces, the various sub-class structures, and the backgrounds). In each case, some examples were given that were perfectly servicable in themselves... but they felt lacking somehow. I could play a Cleric of any of seven domains (good)... but where were the rest?

And that's both inevitable and fine - even with 320 pages they can't include _everything_. The only problem is that those supplements are apparently _not_ forthcoming, which means that this PHB is, basically, 'it' for the game. At which point those limits become a whole lot more significant, and I found myself increasingly aware of what I _couldn't_ do with the game, which was a shame.

(For obvious reasons, it's also the case that the PHB covers the core ground of the D&D experience. I wouldn't expect anything else. Sadly, that also means it's again covering material I've played expensively for 30 years now - I've pretty much done Fighters, Wizards, Clerics, and Rogues to death by this point! And so I found myself asking, "Is that it? What else have you got?")

That may well be unfair criticism. As I said right at the outset, I _like_ 5e. And it's probably unfair to judge the PHB for the non-existence of other books. It's just how I felt.

Anyway, the book is recommended, but with a caveat: you should check out Basic first, and probably play a couple of sessions. If you like it, you'll probably want this one, if only to serve as a supplement to those Basic rules.


----------



## jcrog

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The 5e Player’s Handbook looks great. The layout and design is top notch and the art looks great.  The changes really open things up a lot and grant more freedom to DMs and players. The rules are fairly modular and you can use those you like and ignore or remove the ones you don’t fairly easily.   See my full review here: http://www.play-board-games.com/dd-5e-players-handbook-review/


----------



## Anhelios

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

It combines all the good things of the previous versions and drops the bad and smashes it into a new one fluidly and with less dependency on dice rolls and more on roleplaying!


----------



## Darkrist

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

No, really....Grumble.


----------



## TornadoCreator

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This book is a mixed bag. The game is pretty good, perhaps a little overly simplified at times and with a few gameplay issue depending on individual style; but it's easily modified with house rules. Far more fluid and supporting of actual roleplaying than 4e, and more balanced and focused than 3e. This is probably the best version of the game I've seen yet. That said there are some issues. From a book perspective, this book is a little disappointing. The binding feeks weak, so I worry pages may fall out after extended use; and the book smells odd, like an old moldy scratch-and-sniff card. The flavour text inside is also terrible. By trying to set the scene and filling every page with cinematic crap, the book actually fails to adequately describe what the races and classes actually are. A complete newbie to dungeons and dragons, and/or fantasy RPGs in general, would likely lack the background knowledge to be able to visualise these classes and races interacting properly because they're so poorly described. The artwork is generally good, though some pictures look a little goofy. So, in short, it's a good game, but an unfortunately badly written book that doesn't feel as high quality as it should. Perhaps my copy is from a bad batch. Still, it was worth picking up.


----------



## SigmaOne

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I came back to RPGs after nearly 20 years away; to find a divided fan base and the vitriolic arguments known as the "edition wars". I picked up the 5e playtest, because my group consisted of myself and all entirely new players and I didn't know if they'd be interested in playing longterm. The playtest was quite easy to get into, and it was fairly well-developed as it was somewhat late in the play-testing cycle. The players  had no trouble picking things up, and everything was fairly intuitive. We were having a blast, and we haven't looked back since then. Of course we preordered this book, and we absolutely love it. The Player's Handbook represents an extraordinary effort by the Wizards of the Coast RPG team to both bring in fans of previous editions, and create a game easily approachable to new players. The book itself is beautiful. It reads extremely well, and its packed with information. It isn't perfect, for example I don't love the halfling art; and they could use more tables for spells. But in all, this book represents a new era of D&D.


----------



## PhD20

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This gave us the first real look at the rules set for the new edition.  This allowed us to create full characters from a number of class and race options.  Integrating background mechanics went over well with the majority of players and the new edition became an instant hit in the community.  I enjoyed the artwork and progressive nature of this book.  The classes held my interest and each had plenty of options while keeping character creation simple.  This is a must-have if you are even a little bit interested in this edition.  It will hook you.


----------



## born2streak

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This is a great product. The rules are easily understood & very streamlined. Wizards did a good job cutting away the excess. I look forward to seeing some new class options being introduced, but this product is great all by itself.


----------



## Xaelvaen

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I can't help but give this book a 5-star rating.  The versatility of this system with its very clean and simple core has me constantly making new worlds, campaigns, and mechanics for my games.


----------



## sleypy

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The book has some of the best artwork I've seen coming from a WoTC product. The information is well organized, formatted in a way to make finding information easier. I'm sure the use of colors to delineate sections is useful for most, but being colorblind it isn't as useful as it could be. It isn't too big a deal since they make use of symbols. The book uses natural language that is typically simple to understand. This language does make a few rules vague, and a handful of cases undecipherable. Words like stealth have a game definition but also used as a textbook definition--even within a single passage. Overall, this is a great purchase, and it should be your second must purchase, after the Starter Set, for new GM.


----------



## Onslaught

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Well... most guys already said it, but D&D 5e is the best of 3.5 merged with the few good things 4E had. In the end it's the best D&D i've ever read or played.


----------



## Pobman

*2 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

*Positives*

The artwork is pretty cool – I’ve even come to like the Halfling depiction. 
Combat is fast (which everyone else seems to like). 
The book oozes flavour 

*Negatives: *

I am visually impaired and even though every other RPG book I've read has been ok if I use a magnifying glass, this book is a massive challenge for me - I find the page numbers impossible to see, the use of a non-white background makes the text of the book difficult to read even with my magnifying glass. 
I dislike the spell casting system
Attack spells using saves rather than defences mean I feel like I’m not actually doing anything - I like rolling dice! 
Being a different level to the highest level of spell you can cast (e.g. being level 7 and only being able cast level 4 spells) makes no sense. 
I find that I have way too many options - each turn in combat, my level 7 Cleric can cast one of 10 spells (not including Cantrips). Each of these can be cast using any of the slots I have meaning that I suffer from analysis paralysis. 
Having to look up the spells constantly is a real pain in the arse. I find it odd that they don't put the page number of spells in the spell list (not that that would do me any good) and they don't put which classes can use which spells in the spell description (the 2E PHB did this). Could I use spell cards instead? Of course, but this is a review of the PHB and the fact that I would have to buy another product to get the best out of this book should count against it. 
 
PCs are way too fragile at low levels. – our Rogue got one shotted in the first session for looking in a chimney. If I started a 5E campaign again from level 1, I wouldn’t even bother creating a backstory for my character as I’d be too worried that I’d be wasting my time putting the effort in only to see it get killed so soon. Having to constantly worry that doing the slightest wrong thing will kill your character will appeal to a lot of people, but unfortunately not to me. 
The focus on DMs making rulings rather than having codified rules makes it harder for someone like me to DM. I have an excellent memory but I am not a quick thinker. Therefore I prefer a system where I can memorise rules and only have to come up with rulings on the spur of the moment in exceptional cases. 
No Warlord. This was my favourite non-spellcasting class in 4E. I know that it would be hard to make it work given 5E combat, but it is annoying that they didn’t manage to pull it off. 

*Conclusion *
It’s still D&D. You can still use this to have fun with your friends just like with any other edition of D&D. My low score is a reflection of the fact that the entire reason I got into D&D was to play a Wizard (or other spell caster). The fact that I dislike the spell system so much that I wouldn’t play a spell caster in 5E again means that a lot of the book is useless to me. This combined with the feeling that my character could die at any time during low levels makes me wish that the system is fundamentally different to what has been released. The icing on the cake is the fact the book is horrible for my visual impairment. Therefore my rating for this book has to be low.


----------



## Herschel

*2 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

5E could have been great, but instead we got a kludgy mess often bringing the worst of previous editions in to play, rather than the best. It's poorly-done fan service that had the potential to be a great product. Instead, it appeals to nostalgia and props up the worst in the game.


----------



## Shagamemnon

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The core rules for players and DMs for 5th Edition completely blew my expectations out of the water. I highly recommend this game to both new players and veteran roleplayers.


----------



## maxnmn80

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Well written (it draws you easily into the world of D&D), well designed with nice illustrations. The rules are in general intuitive though sometimes a little ambiguous. A little pricey too.


----------



## PatriotofKarrnath

*2 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

I was hoping for a lot better here. Another "why are my pages falling out, this thing is new" material quality, absolutely horrid. Content...ok. nothing to write home about. It has some good stuff, some ok ideas, but overall kind of dull. definately wont win me over from 3.5 with this one. Not much crunch here. Did not like how advantage/disadvantage is the "thing" and everything completely reliant on stats and "proficiency" made me very underwhelmed with the mechanic. It did not seem like it was made with much concern. Very simplified system (almost too simplified) and did not find it much fun. The classes all seemed really samey (not a word, but inventing it now) cleric felt seriously overpowered while fighter and ranger seemed useless. Warlock was a lot less interesting than 4th. Played through the starter set module, didnt bother to finish, traded it for store credit, got LotFP instead. Would not recommend it to anyone, but would not tell them to run for the hills either, especially if they have younger players. If they are more serious gamers, would recommend something else, not "anything" else, but definitely not this.


----------



## TheSwartz

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Each edition of D&D is probably best defined by it's Player's handbook (or 1st PHB in editions with multiple PHB). And in this regard, 5th ed is awesome because of this one book.


----------



## timbannock

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Even if you don’t like 5th Edition Dungeons & Dragons — to which I say, “You, good sir, are crazy-pants” — the Player’s Handbook is a gorgeous piece of work that expertly pulls together the largest swath of playable stuff from editions past, presenting it in as comprehensive and well-curated form as we’ve yet seen. It’s certainly an effort that looks back to D&D’s past with rose-colored glasses, but it adds just enough new stuff and blows off plenty of chaff, creating a much more streamlined approach to the game than we’ve seen in recent editions. It provides more than just token support to the interaction and exploration “pillars of play,” rather than beefing up combat at their expense.

Rating: Content 4/5 and Form 5/5.

Read the full review on neuronphaser.com!


----------



## GrahamWills

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

Safe and unmemorable. No reason to play, no reason not to play. The epitome of 3 stars.


----------



## Onslaught

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

With 5e, D&D returns to form from using some of the best stuff from previous editions.
This tome comes with classic races (gnomes are back!), enough class options to keep playing for years and a streamlined system that is fast paced and makes for interesting and fun play. Finally I don't miss 3.5 anymore!


----------



## SparkyEE

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The 5th edition D&D players handbook is an instant classic.  Personally, this edition hits the balance between accessibility / ease of play and character optimization / customization.   Its more than this book though, the D&D Adventure's League adventures that tie in with the hardcover adventure books bring a level of immersion.  Its very cool to go to a convention (like TotalCon), and play in the same epic at the same time as 60 other RPGers, each with its own missions all striving for the larger community goal..  This book is your entryway to a whole lot of fun.


----------



## CheezyRamen

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

If you're interested in only PLAYING Dungeons and Dragons then this is all you need! Pick up a copy from your local game store and hang out to try and pick up a group! That or Roll20 or (-insert flavor of online playing that you prefer-)


----------



## Enrico Poli1

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

The edition that brought me back to D&D after ten years! Fantastic!
They managed to merge the original feeling of 2nd Edition with the precision of 3rd; to streamline the game, bringing back the preminence of Roleplay over Rollplay; to balance the casters mantaining Vancian Magic; they found a new, better-then-ever system to use Magical Items; did all of this in a very artistic, beautiful way; and most incredible aspect of all, managed to do this making all old material retrocompatible (I can play old BECMI or 3rd edition adventures, or use old settings, with almost no effort).
This is not a new edition, this is a miracle.


----------



## Jesse David

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Player's Handbook*

This book could definitely improve on organization (such as putting page numbers in the spell lists to name a blatantly obvious one), but it is nonetheless a book i am damn fond of. Once you grok the layout and where to find everything, character creation is really fun, and in my experience players just LOVE their 5e characters. Highly recommended.


----------

